# Brandtii



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

Does anyone got any info about breeding them? what size can you breed them at?
And does anyone got 6 or more together in one tank?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No one bred S. brandtii so far: in fact, redbellies, cariba and spilo's/maculatus are the only species that have been bred so far (that I'm aware of).

Brandtii are about the same as rhoms and most other serrasalmus species in that they require a massive tank (many 100's, better 100's of gallons) to keep them together. And that's just the first problem - once that's solved, you have to get them to breed...


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

Didnt some one have a pair of brandtiis FS like 4 or 5 months ago? I think he had some 8 inchers.Thanks for your info If anyone does have a more info on these fish please let me know.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

CREEPER415 said:


> Didnt some one have a pair of brandtiis FS like 4 or 5 months ago? I think he had some 8 inchers.Thanks for your info If anyone does have a more info on these fish please let me know.


 I think there was someone here (may have been either *grosse gurke* or *Posiedon X*) who had two in a divided tank that were acting very strangely, I think that's as close as anyone has come to breeding them.

-PK


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I think it was Bdking that had them


----------

